# March Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 7 & 8, 2015*

*When:* 
March 7 & 8, 2015

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:* 
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge features an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2014. Get ready for great things in 2015 as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues! 

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Miami Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 14 & 15, 2015*

*When:* 
March 14 & 15, 2015

*Where:*
BankUnited Center at the University of Miami
1245 Dauer Drive
Coral Gables, FL 33146

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Miami Show:* 
Repticon's first Miami show was in January 2004, and we're excited to return to Miami after a five year absence! Hosted at the BankUnited Center at the University of Miami just 20 minutes southwest of Miami. Repticon Miami will feature an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the country, a great selection of reptiles, amphibians, and pet products, as well as the seminars and activities that only Repticon brings. Get ready for great things in 2015 as the ongoing ultimate Florida reptile experience continues!

Repticon Miami page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Nashville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 21 & 22, 2015*

*When:* 
March 21 & 22, 2015

*Where:*
The Factory at Franklin - Jamison Hall
230 Franklin Rd.
Franklin, TN 37064

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Nashville Show:	*
The summer of 2012 in August, Repticon made its true Tennessee debut with Repticon Nashville! Repticon proudly brought a show to Franklin, just south of Nashville and in the heart of Tennessee, a state with few other shows. Hosted in the historic Factory at Franklin Entertainment Complex in the Jamison Hall, this new show featured the weekend of reptile excitement that central Tennessee enthusiasts had been waiting for, with well over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! With great 2013 and 2014 shows having returned in triumph, get ready Nashville, as Repticon will return in 2015!	

Repticon Nashville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Tampa Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 21 & 22, 2015*

*When:* 
March 21 & 22, 2015

*Where:*
Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Tampa Show:* 
After three years in alternate venues (the Harborside Center in Clearwater, the USF Sundome in Tampa, and the Manatee Civic Center in Palmetto), Repticon is proud to have hosted the return of the ORIGINAL Tampa show to its longtime home at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa held in the Charles M. Davis SpecialEvents Center, a clean and brightly lit modern facility that offers exhibitors and and attendees an upgraded building in a familiar location. In June 2009, this phenomenal show ran to enormous crowds that were enthusiastic about the sold out vendor offerings. In 2010, after a great show at the USF Sun Dome in February, Repticon returned twice to the now permament home for this show, and the Florida International Reptile Show, aka Repticon Tampa, will now stay at the Fairgrounds! It ran three times in 2011, 2012, 2013 & 2014, so come back in 2015 for this great and most dynamic of all Repticon Shows!	

Repticon Tampa page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Savannah Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 29, 2015*

*When:*
March 29, 2015

*Where:*
Alee Shrine
100 Eisenberg Drive 
Savannah, GA 31406 

*Hours: *
Sunday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Savannah Show:*
Join us Sunday, March 29, 2015 in Savannah, GA at the Alee Shrine as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Savannah page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Please note:*Online VIP Tickets: This is the link to purchase VIP 2 Day tickets for Miami, which is a special requirement of this venue.
One Day Tickets: Available only at the Door. Please note there is a $2 venue surcharge for tickets purchased at the door.


Repticon1 said:


> *Repticon Miami Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 14 & 15, 2015*
> 
> *When:*
> March 14 & 15, 2015
> ...


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charlotte Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 5 & 6, 2016*

*When:*
March 5 & 6, 2016

*Where:*
Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charlotte Show:	*
Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte is reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and again in following years to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops into 2015 and beyond for Charlotte area herpers!

Repticon Charlotte page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Savannah Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 13, 2016*

*When:*
March 13, 2016

*Where:*
Alee Shrine
100 Eisenberg Drive 
Savannah, GA 31406

*Hours: *
Sunday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Savannah Show:*
Join us Sunday, March 13, 2016 in Savannah, GA at the Alee Shrine as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Savannah page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 12 & 13, 2016*

*When:* 
March 12 & 13, 2016

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:* 
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge features an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2014. Get ready for great things in 2016	as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues!

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Tampa Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 19 & 20, 2016*

*When:* 
March 19 & 20, 2016

*Where:*
Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Tampa Show:* 
After three years in alternate venues (the Harborside Center in Clearwater, the USF Sundome in Tampa, and the Manatee Civic Center in Palmetto), Repticon is proud to have hosted the return of the ORIGINAL Tampa show to its longtime home at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa held in the Charles M. Davis SpecialEvents Center, a clean and brightly lit modern facility that offers exhibitors and and attendees an upgraded building in a familiar location. In June 2009, this phenomenal show ran to enormous crowds that were enthusiastic about the sold out vendor offerings. In 2010, after a great show at the USF Sun Dome in February, Repticon returned twice to the now permament home for this show, and the Florida International Reptile Show, aka Repticon Tampa, will now stay at the Fairgrounds! It ran three times in 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014 & 2015 so come back in 2016 for this great and most dynamic of all Repticon Shows!

Repticon Tampa page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Pensacola Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 26, 2016*

*When:*
March 26, 2016

*Where:*
Navarre Conference Center
8700 Navarre Parkway
Navarre, FL, 32566

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Pensacola Show:*
Join us in Pensacola, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Pensacola page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Gainesville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 26, 2016*

*When:*
March 26, 2016

*Where:*
Paramount Plaza Hotel & Conference Center
2900 SW 13th St. 
Gainesville, FL 32608

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Gainesville Show:*
Join us in Gainesville, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Gainesville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Melbourne Reptile & Exotic Animal Show March 5, 2016*

*When:*
March 5, 2016

*Where:*
Eau Gallie Civic Center
1551 Highland Avenue, 
Melbourne, FL 32935

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Melbourne Show:*
Join us at the Eau Gallie Civic Center in Melbourne, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Melbourne page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------

